# New Mbuna tank - 54 gallon (Pics)



## kmh280 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my new mbuna tank. Its a 54 gallon corner unit. I only have 2 yellow labs in it now. My water is finally stable and I will be adding new fish this week. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good. The way you stacked your rocks makes great use of the corner style tank.


----------



## dharris (Jun 4, 2002)

Tank looks great, nice job on the hardscape. :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

how stable are those rocks? Also i see that you got some pretty decent quality labs as well. overall, VERY nice tanks.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

what type of background are you planning?


----------



## kmh280 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the compliments 

I havenâ€™t decided on a background color yet, I guess black would be the obvious choice. Maybe even none at all....


----------



## keithw (Nov 4, 2008)

What kind of rocks are those and what substrate do you use? I really like that look.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks good. I like the way the rocks are cascading down to the smaller ones. Looks more natural. Great start.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumb: fabulous!!... my LFS has a corner unit in stock right now and it's beautiful.. could we get a furtherback pic of the whole set-up... stand and all?

what are you shooting at for your final stock list?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

awesome rock work, what kind are they?


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

NICE TANK! Get a background, then your ready for TOTM. :thumb:


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

tanks looks great. what else are you going to add in there


----------



## kmh280 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

Im planning on adding some yellow tail acei, afra cobue and maybe some rustys. I want to stick with less aggressive Mbuna.


----------



## kmh280 (Nov 3, 2008)

To adresss some earlier posts...

The rocks were sold to me as a variety of slate, not sure what type exactly. The substrate is Carib Sea Aragonite (sugar sized).


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

looks good. nice lab


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks great - I just bought a corner tank too, haven't set it up yet. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## keithw (Nov 4, 2008)

kmh280 said:


> To adresss some earlier posts...
> 
> The rocks were sold to me as a variety of slate, not sure what type exactly. The substrate is Carib Sea Aragonite (sugar sized).


Cool, that sand looks so much better than the preview picture on DF&S. Gonna pick up 3 bags of it.


----------



## kmh280 (Nov 3, 2008)

Make sure to rinse the sand as much as you can before adding it to your tank. I did an ok job rinsing and my tank was still cloudy for a few weeks..


----------



## kemars (Feb 1, 2003)

Just got back in to the hobby after a 15 year break. waiting for the right moment and trying to understand things as so much has changed since my last African experience (300 gallon / 3 404-fluval filter) and 5 generation of "mixed" malawi's (electric yellows / cobalt blues / and Pseduos..) Only added water and and changed on a regular 6 month cycle the active carbon of the cannister filters.. thats it! 

Anyway, just purchased a 271 liter corner aquarium and came across this posting. GREAT TANK SETUP and thanks for the idea's of setting up the rock formation.. never thought of building up to the back corner.. and great way of hiding the heater and internal filter on top of the 2 404-Fluvals i will have .. a little bit of silicone to keep the rocks from moving about and i think i will be in good shape!!!

What type of plants could i get away with to add some additional color tot he tank besides just rock / black background and the occasional shiny rock i will have? any suggestions that i could get living in Finland? - any type of house plant that can put up with being under water? I remember one type of big leafy plant that i used to use a lot that worked out rather well but cannot remember the name of it for the life of me.. any suggestions also for my tank would be great to hear.

85cm x 85cm x 50cm (25cmx corners) it's not a tall tank but its got a lot of space for the fish to move about i think.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

> Im planning on adding some yellow tail acei, afra cobue and maybe some rustys. I want to stick with less aggressive Mbuna.


One thing to note, the acei get bigger than most mbuna, and will have a hard time in your tank. They'd be happier in a 4 foot or longer tank. Have you considered saulosi? They're on the small side, like the cynotilapias. I like the white top hara cynos, because the females are a nice blue.


----------



## michelle_rutledge23 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your tank looks great! I think a black background would perfect it. VERY cool!


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to revive an old thread...

I have a 54 gal corner as well and i am not happy with it anymore.. Thinking of doing something totally different with it, and i like this idea!!

Can you post some more recent pictures? What is your stock right now?

Thanks!


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

...and to do it one more time.. What are you using for light and filter?

thanks


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Know it is an old thread... but that looks AMAZING!


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes this is a nice corner, mine isn't as good as this one. It looks nice until you have to chase down a fish!

Corners are already **** trying to catch a fish, its next to impossible without removing all the rocks.


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

skurj said:


> Yes this is a nice corner, mine isn't as good as this one. It looks nice until you have to chase down a fish!
> 
> Corners are already #%$& trying to catch a fish, its next to impossible without removing all the rocks.


yeah tell me about it... I had to hunt down two convicts, took me A LONG time and didnt get them until i took out all the wood and rocks and lowered the water level.. Poor ******** were pretty much white for a few days after that!

I am planning on redoing my corner into an MBUNA as well..


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks great! I am considering stacking rocks in a different manner but it is the weight that is making me paranoid.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good. If it were me I would remove or stack elsewhere the 2 rocks in the middle. Give them some more beach front property. Also not sure how the Acei will do in there long term,they like their open swim space. Plus they can get up to 6"


----------

